# Giant seat post



## tincaman (15 Aug 2019)

Looking for a Giant D-fuse seat post, plus the internal clamp. Cheers


----------



## Justinitus (15 Aug 2019)

Which bike is it for? There are a few very slight differences in the clamps - for example the one on my Toughroad has a tiny lip on the top whereas the one on my Revolt doesn’t.

Different ones on this page:
https://www.giantbikespares.com/products.php?type=2&subcategory=57&p=1&category=&b=426&s=d


----------



## tincaman (15 Aug 2019)

Wow, I never realised there were so many different ones. Its for a 2015 Defy so must be this one:
https://www.giantbikespares.com/Gia...Clamp--1722-GISC01-501/product_detail/3-41323


----------



## Justinitus (15 Aug 2019)

tincaman said:


> Wow, I never realised there were so many different ones. Its for a 2015 Defy so must be this one:
> https://www.giantbikespares.com/Gia...Clamp--1722-GISC01-501/product_detail/3-41323



Sorry I can’t help any further, I just didn’t want you to buy the wrong one! Good luck in your search


----------



## R-Oshea (3 Dec 2020)

Hello - on the off chance you're still looking for one of these, I have one. Let me know!


----------



## tincaman (3 Dec 2020)

R-Oshea said:


> Hello - on the off chance you're still looking for one of these, I have one. Let me know!


No sorted now, it was for a frameset I was selling, but sold out without one in the end. Thanks for the offer


----------



## Steve T (6 Dec 2020)

I needed the seat clamp for my 2015 Giant Defy as one of the screws had threaded, I couldn't find one anywhere online - Giant dealers etc, but I got one on Friday at the Giant store in Cambridge Hills Road ( part of Rutland Cycles ) as they had a few in stock, but only the one with holes for a rear pannier for £9.99. I'm sure they would send one out if you called them.


----------

